# Tips for installing foam insulation on water piping



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a job where we have to insulate a couple thousand feet of water piping in an office building where it is going to be exposed. I know the cuts at fittings need to be done properly but it never wants to seal to its self. I was wondering if a hot glue gun might work. I would like to insulated it with jacketed fiberglass with fitting covers but I don't have the money in my bid for that. This is for copper pipe but what do you do for press fit fittings or CPVC where the fittings are so much larger that the pipe?

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

1" thick fiberglass is specified for water piping on my jobs, usually.
I won the "Tool Tip of the Month" in P&M Magazine for this one:
-I sharpen a 12" taping knife on a grinder to make it into a knife that will cut. Then I use it over an old fashioned miter box to make perfect cuts on insulation. The 45 degree cuts make perfect 90 degree elbows. You don't even need PVC fitting covers on them.
The propress and cpvc ells are a problem. Either fitting covers, or with foam insulation, maybe use one size larger, use the snips that look like scissors with patience, and black duct tape to match the insulation.
An insulation subcontractor will smoke you, and me, any day for speed of installation...


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

my advice would be to hire an insulator.. it will look better and may even save you money..

if you do insulate yourself, i would try to put insulation on as you pipe... that way you can just pull it down the pipe as you go... and only have to glue the ends..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's foam insulation, the apprentice gets the call. With fiberglass, I'll sub out or borrow an insulator and pay him on my books.


----------

